# WTB: Gaming Laptop <1100



## MatrixEVO (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm looking for a laptop to play current games on. Doom 3, Half-Life 2, and Halo just to name a few. 

OS: don't need it
LCD: prefer atleast 15"
HDD: atleast 40gb
GPU: dedicated
CPU: umm... doesn't matter, as long as its decent

Thanks.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone got any offers or suggestions?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 17, 2005)

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...otebooks/hp_pavilion&storeName=computer_store

Are you looking for new or used?


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 18, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...otebooks/hp_pavilion&storeName=computer_store



That doesn't look like it will play current games too well.



			
				geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Are you looking for new or used?



Doesn't matter, as long as a used one is in good condition.


----------



## X24 (Oct 25, 2005)

Um, i wanna sell my laptop and buy a gaming computer......btw, mine has these specs:

Dell I9300
PM 1.6
512mb ram
DVD burner
17" screen
100GB hdd
Nvidia Geforce go 6800


----------



## Geoff (Oct 25, 2005)

X24 said:
			
		

> Um, i wanna sell my laptop and buy a gaming computer......btw, mine has these specs:
> 
> Dell I9300
> PM 1.6
> ...



how much would you sell it for?


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 25, 2005)

Ya, I was looking at the 9300s. How much you asking for it? I made this thread and called it "WTB: Gaming Laptop <1100" so I would imagine it's less then $1100?


----------



## X24 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, if i did, i'd want around that much for it........if u go look up on dell.com, its worth much more then that.....its got bluetooth and wireless b/g aswell........i flashed hdd and reinstalled XP Pro so i didn't have all the dell crap........also have nero, photoshop ect. ect. installed.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 25, 2005)

Sweet, so the processor is 1.6ghz? And what are the specs on the ram? DDR2? 1 slot? Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## X24 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, PM 1.6 (which is actually very fast since PM was based on PIII) and yes Dual channel DDR2, and its got 2 ram slots both filled, but 512mb is very capable, but if u don't like that, u can alwasy buy a 1gb stick and have 1.2 gb's


----------



## X24 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ya. if my parents let me sell this, i will to get a gaming desktop!
so, ya, pm me sometime


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 25, 2005)

Wanna just trade computers? My desktop for your laptop?


----------



## alanuofm (Oct 25, 2005)

hmmm his laptop can potentially outperform your desktop in games.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 25, 2005)

How so?


----------



## X24 (Oct 27, 2005)

the Geforce Go 6800 is really just a desktop 6600GT with a higher clock speed i believe.
anyway........idk, i was wanting to get cash so then i would be able to buy my desktop, and have a little bit left over for adding to another laptop fund..........um, well, maybe if you sell your desktop, you can get me the money for the laptop......


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 27, 2005)

Ya, I have been posting a sheet with a description and picture of my computer at a few different places. I hope it will sell within the next couple of weeks, then I could talk to you about your laptop. I also have a couple questions about it: Is the screen a glossy or regular? What resolution can it handle? Thanks.

EDIT: Oh, and what's your best score in 3dMark03 (free version)?

PS: Sorry about all the questions, I just want to know a little bit about it before I would purchase it.Thanks.


----------



## X24 (Oct 28, 2005)

IDK about my screen.........i think its like 1280x800 or something.........and idk about 03, but when i had the laptopvideo2go.com drivers i did score low 4000's in 05


----------



## MatrixEVO (Oct 28, 2005)

X24 said:
			
		

> IDK about my screen.........



Dell calls their high-gloss screen "Tru Life". HP calls theirs "Bright View". Every manufacturer has their own name for it. It is just a screen that is kinda reflective and has a higher contrast.



			
				X24 said:
			
		

> when i had the laptopvideo2go.com drivers i did score low 4000's in 05



Sounds decent.


----------



## X24 (Oct 30, 2005)

yes, very good.........i just want something smaller, because we do go travel alot, and i can't really game on the go very easy, so i figure it would be better to get a smaller laptop......but my mom might buy a small laptop and me and her would trade.


----------



## Raditz (Nov 30, 2005)

well. laptop doesn't play games that well. It only can play some. Like mine can play starwars Jedi Knight II outcast, 1.6, and source. Oh yea and I download the GBA emulators too.  its awesome.


----------



## vanquished (Nov 30, 2005)

Get a compaq,
as i said in another thread. I have the r3000,
you can get the r400 with the amd 3700 with 128 mb video, and everything else decent. I got mine for 800 on a really good deal, so....
you could get it wihtout a really good deal for like 1000.
Id look at it.
WWW.COMPAQ.COM
- Jack


----------



## firebird365 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a Uniwill258KA0 from iBuyPower that I might be interested in selling.

Athlon 3400+
Radeon 9700 128mb
512mb RAM
60gb HD

However, I have to wait until my winter break is over (Jan. 2nd or so) to start discussing the finer details.

Send me an email (daniel.spector AT gmail.com) if you're interested.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2005)

firebird365 said:
			
		

> I have a Uniwill258KA0 from iBuyPower that I might be interested in selling.
> 
> Athlon 3400+
> Radeon 9700 128mb
> ...


you need 100+ posts to sell stuff here


----------



## LaptopExtreme (Dec 29, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> you need 100+ posts to sell stuff here


Whoa, I didnt know you can sell stuff here. In that case, I'm an Asus reseller. I was only on here to help. But I guess you guys can check out our website then. Stylish notebooks with the gpu's ranging from integrated, x600, x700, 6600, and 6800.


----------



## firebird365 (Dec 29, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> you need 100+ posts to sell stuff here



My apologies; I interpreted the sticky thread as you needed 100+ posts to begin a thread only, and assumed that the restriction did not apply to responses.

Can I have some clarification on this? I would be very happy to provide references if they are so desired, but of course I don't want to violate any forum rules.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 30, 2005)

You can make posts within a sale thread no problem. You are just not supposed to make a thread, like you thought. Anyways, I was considering buying a gaming laptop a couple months ago. Now I am sticking to desktop untill college comes along, in which case I will have both.


----------



## nokturnal (Jan 7, 2006)

still looking for a gaming laptop i got a perfect one here.

*Product name Fujitsu LifeBook N5010*
 / P4 3.0GHz
 / 512MB (Upgraded to 1GB + 256MB)
 / 60GB (Upgraded to 100GB)
 / TFT16.1 (Crystal Clear Screen not like old laptops)
 / DVD-RW
 / WinXP Home
 / ATI RADEON MOBILITY 9600 64MB (Really good for gaming. Ex:All Steam games - Half-life 1 & 2,Counter-Strike 1.6 & Source,World of Warcraft,Starcraft,Day of Defeat 1.6 & Source Etc.
 / Screen resolution 1400x1050 
 / Sound card SigmaTel STAC9766
 / Wireless LAN - Yes
 / Network card - Yes
 / Firewire - Yes
 / TV-Out - Yes


----------



## diduknowthat (Jan 8, 2006)

nokturnal said:
			
		

> still looking for a gaming laptop i got a perfect one here.
> 
> *Product name Fujitsu LifeBook N5010*
> / P4 3.0GHz
> ...



that thing is not gonna handle doom3 or any of that sorts.


----------



## nokturnal (Jan 8, 2006)

yes it does. im playing those games right now on the system it doesnt lagg or anything.


----------



## Ku-sama (Jan 8, 2006)

i play Doom 3 on my lappy


----------



## The Astroman (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834115196
AMD System

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834114167
Intel System

I were you, I'd go for the AMD. Better for games, and general system specs outbeat the Intel system with similar price.


----------



## fade2green514 (Jan 21, 2006)

whatever u do, get turion 64 or pentium m as your laptop processor, they perform just as well or better than P4's and A64's and use less power and create less heat.

basically, desktop processors belong in desktops.
get something 6800 or better, or x800 or better. that would be a good bet.


----------

